

Workers Betrayed by Visa Loopholes - rb2k_
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/15/opinion/workers-betrayed-by-visa-loopholes.html?_r=0

======
jbkung09
I had the same misconception:

"despite common perceptions about the H-1B law, it does not require companies
to recruit American workers before looking overseas."

~~~
rb2k_
There is a posting requirement. You have to prove that you had the job opening
advertised (newspaper, website, ...) and that no qualified Americans applied.

As usual, there are ways around that though.

